# ST Cervia



## croakle (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello everybody

I am making a model of Cervia and looking for pictures. I am only half an hour away from her home at Ramsgate but would really like to get some pictures of her underway or working.

Thanks and best wishes

Julian


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Book available £5.50 inc p+p
Frank R Turner
The Steam Tug "Cervia" size A5,
laminated cover, 44 pages.
lots of pictures not seen anywhere else, apparently.
ISBN 1901132-32-3 

http://www.project-redsand.com/books.htm

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

There are also a number of photos at www.shipspotting.com

Cheers
Phil


----------



## croakle (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you both for taking the trouble to reply. Very much appreciated.

Best wishes

Julian


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Julian,

If you go to :- 

http://pamir.chez alice.fr/Voiliers/Classe_A/Pamir/Tugs/Tugswe.htm

and scroll down the tugs, there are a couple of nice pics of Cervia

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

The link hasn't copied well ....
http://pamir.chez-alice.fr/Voiliers/Classe_A/Pamir/Tugs/Tugswe.htm

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Raymond (Thumb) 

Chris


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Some on my site at www.riverthames.co.nr in the gallery and search for her


----------



## croakle (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you all for the trouble. Some nice pictures.

Best wishes

Julian


----------



## 44mlb (May 23, 2013)

Hi,
More photos and information on Cervia and be found here.
http://www.claxtonhistory.co.uk/cervia-(2).html


----------

